# Take a long time to get the job done.



## Graybeard (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Oct 20, 2017)

That's pretty cool. A buddy of mine found one in his grandfather barn. Had to look it up to see what it was.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Not sure what he doesn't have right in that set up, but it sure looks scary!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 22, 2017)

I sold mine 4 years ago...


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 22, 2017)

That is the most terrifying sawing machine I've every seen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2017)

If you chase other video links on that type of saw on You Tube, I think he has it set up wrong honestly. All the others have the saw running parallel to the frame, not perpendicular, the end of the frame is in the dirt on the motor end, and resting on the log on the other end. That set up seems at least somewhat stable. That wore out wheel he has flopping around under there, and the frame not resting on anything solid just really doesn't seem to work well in my opinion. 

All of them seem terribly under powered in the videos, but by the same respect, not one of the saws appears to have been sharpened anytime recently. Thus I wonder if they wouldn't work a little better if the saw was properly sharpened. There was one I watched that defied reason, the connecting rod on the crank was external. Apparently the operator was supposed to manually oil it occasionally. 

Looks like something one might find in Colin's backyard at any rate!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 19, 2018)

I think its setup right..the problem is what he's trying to saw is way too small.

Those were designed for big heavy logs where the machine could be anchored to it (log) and not move.

Hell, a real logger could buck that with 3 fells of an ax


----------



## wade (May 20, 2018)

Looks like an extremely efficient method to sawing your toes off. In a Jiffy....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------

